# Arizona Ash



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Is it any good for turning anything? I'll be cutting some branches out of the tree at my house and was wondering incase someone wanted some of it after i get it down.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I think Ash is pretty with some spalting, sometimes nice pink colors come out. It is very good if you want to swap out your tool handles or make new ones. If you got any large pieces, then one of our monster turners might have a go at a large vase


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

Post a pic and let us know the size. Someone might be interested.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

its just going to be a couple branches that i am going to take off to open up some sunlight. there will probably be some pieces about 4-6" in diameter. ill put up some pics when i get them cut down. i might try and get it done next week while i'm off for thanksgiving


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

Ash is beautiful. Not much color change or high contrast, but light colored and makes great projects. Not exciting for pens or such, but other projects are great.


----------



## Mako Mike (Jun 8, 2006)

I picked up some huge ash (no pun intended) blocks from a neighbors house. I'll post up some pics this afternoon when I get home.


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Brings back memories!

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=152676&highlight=big+ash+bowl

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=162697&highlight=big+ash+bowl


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

I remember whittling on that piece also Jim at your house. Finished great. This is one after Ike that I found in Beaumont. Ash is good for some projects. I really liked the Ash with plain color and contrast.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=232768&highlight=Ash


----------

